# Oven Baked Chicken Fajitas



## Sammyk (Sep 24, 2013)

Oven Baked Chicken Fajitas


Ingredients

1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut into strips
2 Tbsp vegetable oil
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp cumin
½ tsp garlic powder
½ tsp dried oregano
¼ tsp salt
1 (15 oz) can diced tomatoes with green chilies
1 medium onion, sliced
1 large bell pepper, seeded and sliced (I use half a green and half a red)
12 flour tortillas
Toppings such as cheese, sour cream, and guacamole – if desired

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Place chicken strips in a greased 13×9 baking dish.
In a small bowl combine the oil, chili powder, cumin, garlic powder, dried oregano, and salt
Drizzle the spice mixture over the chicken and stir to coat.
Next add the tomatoes, peppers, and onions to the dish and stir to combine.

Bake uncovered for 20-25 minutes or until chicken is cooked through and the vegetables are tender. Serve on tortillas with desired toppings.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 24, 2013)

sammy, that sounds really good, i think i will make it tonight...thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Sammyk (Sep 24, 2013)

It is one of our favorites. Sometimes we use thinly sliced beef (better cuts that will be tender) in place of the chicken.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 24, 2013)

Sammyk,
I like the idea of substituting beef in there.

Here is another one similar to your chicken one. It is made in a crock pot.

3lb. frozen chicken breasts
1/2 onion
1 each, red, yellow, green pepper (stoplight peppers)
1 pkg. fajita mix

Put all in crock pot and let cook for 6-8 hours. Juice from frozen chicken is all you need. Chicken will pull apart into small pieces, it will be so tender.


----------

